

Ton Roosendaal (of Blender fame) to receive honorary doctorate today - cesare
http://www.blendernation.com/2009/07/16/breaking-ton-roosendaal-to-receive-honorary-doctorate-today/
Edited to fix the name, sorry.
======
TrevorJ
This is so great to see. I have nothing but praise for the Blender foundation.
I had the pleasure of meeting Ton briefly at a conference last year. I very
smart gentleman.

